# Ewww look at this



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Here in my country there's a new "food" brand called total 

Of the ones found here they have one called "max" and other "equilibrium" they market it as "super premium food" and is just corn and soy, ewww.. 

Max Total Alimentos



> Max Performace
> 
> Brewers rice, ground yellow corn, poultry by-product meal, soybean meal, deboned chicken, meat and bone meal, poultry fat (preserved with BHT), brewers dried yeast, corn gluten meal, lamb meal, ground flaxseed, hydrolyzed deboned chicken, salt, dicalcium phosphate, garlic extract, potassium chloride, sunflower oil, olive


Equilíbrio 

Total Alimentos


> Equilíbrio Sensitive Dogs
> 
> Brewers rice, hydrolyzed soy protein, lamb meal, brewers dried yeast, beet pulp, poultry fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and rosemary oil), fish oil, primrose oil, dicalcium phosphate, ground flaxseed, inulin, mannan-oligosaccharides, potassium chloride, yucca schidigera extract, sodium hexametaphosphate, vitamin premix and micromineral premix chelate.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

..wow! That's sad that anyone would even produce such a mess. I feel bad for anyones dog that eats that garbage.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, is horrible and vets are recommending this stuff  , feeding a dog with leftovers would be better that feeding this thing.

There are some things there that I haven't seen it in other brads. 

Is hydrolyzed the same as hydrogenated?

They also have a version for cats

Total Alimentos

Total Alimentos


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 12, 2012)

So, 2 years later is better than never... hehehe

Is hydrolyzed the same as hydrogenated?
No, hydrolyzed is a process to 'break' a substance. Is a clear example a hydrolized protein, found on sport suplements like "Whey protein".
The body make this process, but if you eat the hydrolized protein you eat only the protein. The good part of the thing.

The product is a good dog food, and my dog was fed for years with this food. Is a black cocker spaniel, with 11 years old.

Regarding the composition. I suggest you also analize food for babies.
Today should be sought balanced feeds. And I think that the baby food is what should have higher quality about it. 
However I'm surprised they find strange, for example, sunflower oil in dog food. But do not find strange at Nestle NAN. 
Corn in the dog's food is strange. But not in the Snack your child eats. 
The corn food is good and overpriced for my breakfast but not a good food for my dog? 

Think about this and look better on what *you* really eat. 
Try for some time (one, two months), and later you have some argument to talk about a product than *you know*.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ozzy said:


> So, 2 years later is better than never... hehehe
> 
> Is hydrolyzed the same as hydrogenated?
> No, hydrolyzed is a process to 'break' a substance. Is a clear example a hydrolized protein, found on sport suplements like "Whey protein".
> ...


 The problem here is not being hydrolyzed or hydrogenized it's the fact that this food is all soy and corn. Dogs can't digest either. Soy has been found to cause early death in many dogs and corn just isn't digestible. To me dogs are carnivores and there's one ingredient that's meat and it's a meal, pretty far down the list. This is almost like marketing a horse or goat food for dogs to me. You're practically buying a bag of soy and corn. And things are preserved with BHT, doesn't that say something to you?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have to try it to know it's awful! This is a poster child for bad dog food.

Brewers rice -- _A processed rice product that is missing many of the nutrients contained in whole ground rice and brown rice. Contrary to what many pet food companies want to make you believe, this is not a high quality ingredient, just much cheaper than whole grain rice_. , 

ground yellow corn -- If you think corn is good in dog food this is ok. 

poultry by-product meal -- "_Poultry byproducts are much less expensive and less digestible than chicken meat.The ingredients of each batch can vary drastically in ingredients (heads, feet, bones, organs etc.) as well as quality, thus the nutritional value is also not consistent"_, 

soybean meal -- _A poor quality protein filler used to boost the protein content of low quality pet foods. Has a biologic value lof ess than 50% of chicken meal. _, 

deboned chicken -- ok but way down on the ingredients list, 

meat and bone meal -- T_his is an inexpensive, low quality ingredient used to boost the protein percentage_. , 

poultry fat (preserved with BHT), -- _The rendered fowl can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: "4-D animals" (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying prior to slaughter), turkey, chicken, geese, buzzard, seagulls, misc. roadkill, birds euthanized at shelters and so o_n

brewers dried yeast, corn gluten meal, lamb meal, ground flaxseed, hydrolyzed deboned chicken, salt, dicalcium phosphate, garlic extract, potassium chloride, sunflower oil, olive 

I could go on, but I think people should get the message here. I have quoted from the Dog Food Project - The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dogs need meat. Where's the meat?

I agree, children's food can be seriously lacking. No arguments there. 
But, we are on a dog food forum and be assured that most of us have done quite a bit of research and are quite knowledgeable about what ingredients make up a good dog food. And, corn, soy, brewers yeast and by product meals aint them.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> The problem here is not being hydrolyzed or hydrogenized it's the fact that this food is all soy and corn. Dogs can't digest either. Soy has been found to cause early death in many dogs and corn just isn't digestible. To me dogs are carnivores and there's one ingredient that's meat and it's a meal, pretty far down the list. This is almost like marketing a horse or goat food for dogs to me. You're practically buying a bag of soy and corn. And things are preserved with BHT, doesn't that say something to you?


Sure this food doesn't look too good but attack it for the right reasons. Cooked soy and corn is highly digestible ingredients for dogs. The controversy around these two ingredients is twofold, but not related to digestibility. 1) Soy is relatively high on the list of ingredients which can cause allergic reactions and 2) As Xellil mentioned, corn and soy are often used in lesser quality formulas to boost the protein percentage, masking how little proteins is in fact coming from animal sources. I'd love to see the protein percentage in this food. I bet it doesn't cost much and not everyone can afford to pay 3 to 5 bucks per lb. Some places $70 is a small fortune. In places where corn is a major crop there are pets, working dogs and hunting dogs living and thriving entirely on grits and produce. Together they make up a complete amino acid profile.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 12, 2012)

I really understand their arguments, xellil and sahara. 
But, in this point of view, is better buy only meat for your dogs. After all, are only carnivores. It is their native food. No?
If you need a balanced food at good price you buy a industrialized dog food.

At this point, like DaViking explain, it isn't look to good. But, don't look too bad too. 
It is balanced, cheap, and my dog is now eat this food again. 
I buy this dog food in this month and searching about opinions on google, i came to this forum. 
So, for at last 6 years my dog was feeded with 'max performance'.. Later, for some years pedigree, and for some years until last month royal canin.
I really try others, but my dog refuses to eat if don't like the food, example... Purina... My dog refuses any kind of product. 

My dog have 11 years, it has good heath, and look like have only 2 years... 
Is a high energy dog... 

DaViking, According to the nutritional facts indicates a minimum of 21% protein.

Enrichment for Kilogram of Product

Vitamin A Acetate (14.000 U.I.), Vitamin B12 Supplement (200 mcg), Cholecalciferol (Source of Vitamin D3) (2.000 U.I.), Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E) (450 U.I.), Sodium Selenite (0.2 mg), Folic Acid (1 mg), Calcium Pantothenate (20 mg), Copper Sulfate (15 mg), Choline Chloride (1.200 mg), Cobalt Sulfate (0.5 mg), BHT (125 mg), Ferrous Sulfate (170 mg), Calcium Iodate (3 mg), Magnesium Sulfate (1g), Manganese Sulfate (80 mg), Thiamine Mononitrate (8 mg), Riboflavin Supplement (8 mg), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (8 mg), Biotin (1.5 mg), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (1.5 mg), Niacin Supplement (60 mg) and Zinc Sulfate (120 mg).
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min.)...........................................................21.0%
Crude Fat (min.)..........................................................10.0%
Crude Fiber (max.)...............................................................4.0%
Moisture (max.)................................................................12.0%
Ash (max.).......................................................................11.0%
Calcium (max.).......................................................................2.4%
Phosphorus (min.)....................................................................0.8%
Linolenic Acid (min.).................................................................0.23%
Linoleic Acid (min.)..............................................................1.15%

Total Alimentos


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow for a minute I thought that a troll had found out my password, only to notice this was posted in 2010 and that I forgot about it, lol.
:tongue:

If I'm not mistaken, they don't even sell this brand anymore were I live.



Ozzy said:


> So, 2 years later is better than never... hehehe
> 
> Is hydrolyzed the same as hydrogenated?
> No, hydrolyzed is a process to 'break' a substance. Is a clear example a hydrolized protein, found on sport suplements like "Whey protein".
> ...


Well besides what other members have added, I can say that I don't have children, I do agree that many food directed to kids are nasty but the parents are the ones who should be responsable and making research about what they eat , and not buying any type of cereal just because it has comercials on tv and is full of colorant dyes,sugar and mashmellows.

Anyways dogs and people aren't equal, they are canines and carnivores, while we are omnivores, I don't see often people saying that horses need meat and eggs like we do.


The thing is that dogs need meat and not grains, but if you can't find/afford /etc to feeds something like a raw diet or better commercial diets, then you could always add meat to the kibble.


Even things like gizzards, chicken feet and necks can help a lot to the health of our furry friends, and if you can't add meat then adding things like green beans, yogurt and peanut butter can help.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Wow for a minute I thought that a troll had found out my password, only to notice this was posted in 2010 and that I forgot about it, lol.
> :tongue:


HAHAH! I didn't even notice. And no one responded two years ago; apparently it's more of a hot topic now.


----------

